# I know I know



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok, I know but just help me out!
I am aware of how all these preservation companies suck to work for but I am looking to grow a little for the winter. I work directly for a few nationals and for a few regional companies. I am so tired of regional BS and I want in with their customers. What is the best way to squash the regional and grab the actual client (national) to by pass the BS and get paid more money. My coverage area is rural and I have actually been to pretty much all foreclosed homes in my area for all companies in some form or another. Of coarse I will NEVER work for Safeguard.. I get alot of regional work from regional companies servicing LPS, Corelogic and a few others.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

adorler said:


> Ok, I know but just help me out!
> I am aware of how all these preservation companies suck to work for but I am looking to grow a little for the winter. I work directly for a few nationals and for a few regional companies. I am so tired of regional BS and I want in with their customers. What is the best way to squash the regional and grab the actual client (national) to by pass the BS and get paid more money. My coverage area is rural and I have actually been to pretty much all foreclosed homes in my area for all companies in some form or another. Of coarse I will NEVER work for Safeguard.. I get alot of regional work from regional companies servicing LPS, Corelogic and a few others.


 How the hell are you even in business getting core logic work from a regional? And I hope you aren't "sanitizing" properties for them.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a whole different business than preservation work, this is a side job at best..I live in a rural area...


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

adorler said:


> I have a whole different business than preservation work, this is a side job at best..I live in a rural area...


Please please tell me you are not doing "sanitizing" for core logics regional. You are just inviting a law suit.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

To anwer your question nationals are not apt to deal direct with you unless you cover a minimum of 4 counties or entire states. They basically want to keep as many layers between the boots on the ground and themselves to insulate against legal repercussions.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

I dont do anything for corelogic anymore....what is sanitizing?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

If you truly KNOW as the title implies than you would know that preservation work is not where you need to be looking.:thumbup:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

adorler said:


> I dont do anything for corelogic anymore....what is sanitizing?


 when you did work for core did they want you to do anything with mold err excuse me "discoloration"?


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

No I did not, I know all about mold and how the banks take care of it..I do not touch mold for any price...


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I found a great way to make more money, have less stress in my life and spend more time with my wife and kids was to quit doing P&P work altogether and do something totally different. 

You could always try that one. :thumbsup:


----------

